
'I don’t think globalisation is anywhere near the threat that robots are' - Mz
http://www.businessinsider.com/nobel-economist-angus-deaton-on-how-robotics-threatens-jobs-2016-12
======
bradknowles
Is there a non-BI link for this article?

